# Isle of Purbeck Wild Camping



## ratporchrico (Feb 9, 2008)

Just a heads up to the fact that one of the most picturesque wild camping spots overlooking Poole Harbour from the Corfe Castle to Studland road has been put off limits to wild camping with the appearance of signs prohibiting overnight camping and/or cooking on the Lookout Lay-by. Unfortunately this was inevitable because of the consistent and thoughtless abuse of this much used facility. Even today two motorhomes were parked longitudinally presumably so that they could get a better view but essentially occupying 4/5 car parking spaces. I guess we should be prepared for increasing levels of constraint. Population density plays a large part of course but thoughtless and self-centred MHers also accelerate the restriction-creep. Sad really.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Purbeck camping*

Just a note if you intend coming into Swanage - you are allowed to overnight in the North Beach car park and King George's car park. At the moment the North Beach is free! They removed the restrictions after a number of locals told them how small minded they were by banning motorhomes with people who tend to spend money when they are in the town. I think it is only £5 a night even in the high season when the car parks are empty.... as long as you remember buy a ticket before the expensive time begins in the morning if you intend to stay, or drive off at breakfast time.

Sundial


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Isle of purbeck*

I still see the odd m/h parked overnight in the old quarry parking spot above Kimeridge.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Just a note if you intend coming into Swanage - you are allowed to overnight in the North Beach car park and King George's car park. At the moment the North Beach is free! They removed the restrictions after a number of locals told them how small minded they were by banning motorhomes with people who tend to spend money when they are in the town. I think it is only £5 a night even in the high season when the car parks are empty.... as long as you remember buy a ticket before the expensive time begins in the morning if you intend to stay, or drive off at breakfast time.

Sundial

Hi Sundial thanks for that, I am needing somewhere to stay there this week.
Dont know Swanage that well, found the North Beach Car Park on Goodle Maps, but cant find King Georges Car park, it was pointing me towards Lighthouse Road, or something like that, is that where the car park you can stay is at.

Unfortunately my sat nav is broken, so need to find my bearings before I go.

Pat


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Swanage parking*

If you come in along the seafront from Studland, take the right turn (opposite the shelter) up the hill (Victoria Avenue) towards the traffic lights and the Church (on the left). Carry straight on and King (sorry not Saint!!) George's Car Park is on the left hand side on Victoria Avenue.

If you make a mistake and go through the Town - it is a one-way system and you would need to come back on yourself and past the Railway on your left, Post Office on your right, at the mini-roundabout take the turning into Rempstone Road. Back at the traffic lights, turn left onto Victoria Avenue!

Enjoy your stay! 
Sundial


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Sundial

Thanks a lot for that, it will really help.

Pat


----------

